# need help about planting fire moss or flame moss



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello thanks for looking and hopefully giving me some good advice. What i am trying to find out is if i can just let it grow on the bottom of the tank .i have gravel as substrate i do not have any driftwood at this time to tie it to.and let the moss grow i just got some on aquabid and it should be in soon.so i need to know if i have to find some driftwood or if i can just plant it in the gravel substrate.thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

While having no experience with flame or fire moss, I can attest to the fact that other mosses, at least, in particular java and Christmas moss, will indeed attach to the substrate. I have some on driftwood, and when I trim it, small pieces will scatter around the tank, and some invariably attach to the substrate. It actually is a PITA because I end up pulling it out of places where I never intended nor wanted it to attach.


----------



## mystikboy (May 7, 2005)

Tie it to the top of small rocks and push the base of the rock into your substrate. The moss will grow outwards and this way, they can be easily maintained/moved around without having loose pieces floating about the tank


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

I went and got a nice piece of lava rock with a big hole going thru it. can i just tie moss to the top of the rock. Also i was wondering if i can cut the moss in to smaller sections before i tie it up. Once the moss starts to grow can i untie the fishing line? Thanks again


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Why do you guys say to tie the moss on the driftwood. Can't it live on a gravel? I've got my 2 mosses on a gravel, this is the picture:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Moss will attach to substrate, but most people find it looks better attached to some sort of hardscape, and it certainly makes it easier to keep under control that way.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Bert, saying under control do you mean to just move it around?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I wrap mine around a toothpick and then used a little bit of a lead weight to hold it down.. Then you have a 2" piece and then you can move it after it gets growing and it makes a nice look when you create several of them..


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Basic said:


> I wrap mine around a toothpick and then used a little bit of a lead weight to hold it down.. Then you have a 2" piece and then you can move it after it gets growing and it makes a nice look when you create several of them..


Sorry, i didn't get it. How do you wrap that huge moss to a toothpic? By any chance do you have a picture?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry.. I used a very small dowl rod and I wrap a strand around it not the whole piece. Then I used cotton thread to tie each end. Then you will get a small wall.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

mine stays on the ground so I'd rather keep it floating and playing football with it


----------

